# William Muir. Glasgow Nautical College



## Norm

Anyone remember William (Bill) Muir.
Teacher of Marine Engineering to 2nd class candidates at Stow College Glasgow and then later at Glasgow Nautical College.


----------



## Irvingman

Norm said:


> Anyone remember William (Bill) Muir.
> Teacher of Marine Engineering to 2nd class candidates at Stow College Glasgow and then later at Glasgow Nautical College.


When doing my Phase 3 (1976/7) William Muir was then head of the Ph 3 department in the new workshop block. Used to stick his head around the classroom door at lunchtime when we were in electrotech and give a nod and a wink to the lecturer (Patterson?) and that was it, off to the Clelland. We then followed at a discrete distance! (Thumb)


----------



## Smithers

I was a year behind you for ph 3 (1997/8) and remember such a scenario occuring on several occasions! Great teachers though - done it all and seen it all. Times had changed by the time I got on the high seas on supertankers and was lucky to see land during a voyage!! Think old Bill is still with us?


----------



## John Cassels

Irvingman said:


> When doing my Phase 3 (1976/7) William Muir was then head of the Ph 3 department in the new workshop block. Used to stick his head around the classroom door at lunchtime when we were in electrotech and give a nod and a wink to the lecturer (Patterson?) and that was it, off to the Clelland. We then followed at a discrete distance! (Thumb)



Been trying for ages to remember the name of that place. The Clelland , that
was it , thanks.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

*Willie Muir*

I did my phase 3 at GCNS in 1977, and can remember him, and of course the famous electrical lecturer Mr Paterson. Was a great year, and brings me back many happy memories.


----------



## poxydoxy

Memories of Stowe and Springburn, what about Hugh (Shuggie) McAulie ex cunard chief - and the highland fling?


----------



## Norm

Sadly Bill crossed the bar quite a few years ago.


----------



## xdenholm

Norm said:


> Sadly Bill crossed the bar quite a few years ago.


 bill muir also had a son called bill, whom was in my year at gcns..1975 phase 1.though he was more into motorbikes than motorvessels(Thumb)


----------



## Derek Dunn

I did my ph3 1972-1973 and certainly remember Bill Muir and Mr. Patterson, (can't recall his first name). Hugh Macauley, he used to recount stories of the "Drastic" and the "Chronic", powered by two H&W, B&W, four stroke double acting diesels. Must have been some ships! Anyone remember Joe Perkins, and a Mr. Cunningham? There was a David Davidson who taught naval architecture. It was a memorable year! thanks for the memories Norm!


----------



## Derek Roger

Remember them all from Springburn . Joe Perkins was 2nd Eng ( with Chiefs ticket ) on the Queen Mary


----------



## Monkey Hanger

*Glasgow Phase 3*

I did my phase 3 at GCNS from Feb 77 to Dec 77.I remember big Dougie Patterson coming into class one day before the exams,never said a word,wrote 2 worked examples on the blackboard and walked out.The next day all we had to do was change the numbers and the marks were ours.The best year of my life at Glasgow.I can say that because I am confident that the wife will never read this.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Monkey, we must have been in the same year at G.C.N.S....


----------



## Monkey Hanger

*Gcns 1977*

I worked for BP and ended up sharing a flat in Albert drive in Pollockshields with Andy Honey,Jon Ball and Mike Booth.We had a reunion in Glasgow in 2002 to celebrate 25 years since we met.


----------



## GuzziMuir

xdenholm said:


> bill muir also had a son called bill, whom was in my year at gcns..1975 phase 1.though he was more into motorbikes than motorvessels(Thumb)


It has been really cool reading all this. "Bill Muir" was my Grandad and the other "Bill" is my father. He is still more into Motorcycles than Motorvessels mind you. Thanks for contributing all this.


----------



## xdenholm

Your father will remind nostalgic place names such as “black row” and all it brung also the sea survival course with the Faslane ship breakers life rafts which Bill i remember finally came up gasping after he righted the raft not a nice experence being condemed rafts they use to leak co2 , send him my regards , i also remember Bill told us all about the earthquake down his way all those years ago 
Best regards


----------

